# Cell phones airplanes and hospitals



## jbcohen (Oct 8, 2010)

*Cell phones in hospitals*

Why do hospitals tell you to turn off your cell phones? Do medical equipment work on the same frequency as cell phones?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

being as they say it can interfere with vital equipment i would assume it does


----------



## jbcohen (Oct 8, 2010)

Hmm, cell phones can talk to medical euipment. Interesting.


----------



## Drew1369 (Jan 19, 2007)

Newer cellphones do not, just like they do not interfere with airplanes, however the older models did and they all just kept that stigma


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hospital buildings are solid constructions with thick walls that forces the cell phone to work at its maximum (2 - 2.5Watts) to get a signal out to the outside antennae. Cell-phones cause interference when in close proximity to medical equipment ( defibrillator, pumps, etc) that is why all hospitals tell people to shut off their phones. 


Hospital personnel who do carry phones to communicate with other medical staff have the network hardwired into the building. The phone they carry is tuned in to the hospital network via an operator that pages them and is not for personal use. 



Hope that answers your question.


----------



## Seeno (Aug 21, 2011)

Uhhh...there may be a slightly less technical explanation; I dunno.
I was at one of the larger hospitals here yesterday and I noticed the "please turn off cell phones" sign. The charge nurse said it was because cell phones are an unneccesary distraction and interferes with essential communication. Their number one peeve is people who try to talk to hospital personnel while carrying on a cell phone session.

Seeno


----------

